# OKU - Oklo Resources



## yogi-in-oz (15 May 2007)

Hi folks,

OKU ... listing noon 16052007 and astroanalysis suggests this will be
yet another IPO to watch from the sidelines, until mid-June 2007,
when the next positive time cycle is due to come into play:

       16052007 ..... lists with two fading, but difficult cycles in force.

       24052007 ..... significant and negative news/move expected here.

       30052007 ..... another difficult cycle here ... finance-related ???

       14062007 ..... negative spotlight on OKU ... looking for a low here?

  15-18062007 ..... test of low early and then an aggressive rally ???

  02-03072007 .....  significant positive cycle ... finance-related ... and 
                           an underlying positive theme from 09-16072007

      16072007  ..... a difficult cycle here   

 27-30072007  ..... another difficult cycle here

      01082007  ..... difficult news expected here 

 16-17082007  ..... two significant and positive time cycles here,
                           should finally bring some good news ... !~!

 20-21082007 .....  minor but positive cycle ... finances???

     03092007 ..... negative news expected here

happy days

  paul



=====


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (15 May 2007)

*Re: OKU - Oklo Uranium*

I applied as per usuall, probably 4 applications from 4 different accounts, Nothing but refund chq's


----------



## jovialTrader (15 May 2007)

*Re: OKU - Oklo Uranium*

Same here , applied from 2 diff accounts , all come back with refund cheques 

anybody else successfull in getting the allocations ?


----------



## crombo97 (16 May 2007)

*Re: OKU - Oklo Uranium*

Refund cheque here too.
Its looking strong today for OKU.
What sort of open do you guys expect!!!!!!!


----------



## Ruprect (16 May 2007)

*Re: OKU - Oklo Uranium*

Nothing here either. But thats no surprise.

It is early, but the buy side is not as big as i thought it would be. Perhaps as we get closer it will move. Looks like one seller, offloading 5, 10k lots at various prices.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (16 May 2007)

*Re: OKU - Oklo Uranium*



Hi folks,

OKU ... as expected the stags got slaughtered, as this 
one listed, today ..... 

happy days

  paul


----------



## Trevor Perth (1 November 2010)

*Re: OKU - Oklo Uranium*

Up 100% in the last month, something going on here!!
Any ideas at all anyone??


----------



## greggles (10 December 2019)

Oklo Resources have hit some high grade gold intersections at Seko within the Company's flagship Dandoko Project in West Mali.







65 metres at 7.11g/t is quite an impressive hit. Looks like there's plenty of gold underneath the ground there. The big question is, how much?

An additional 27 holes, comprising 26 RC holes and 1DD hole, are planned with the DD hole now underway. So plenty of drilling results to come early next year.

The maiden Mineral Resource estimate for Dandoko is scheduled for completion early in Q2 2020.

Have put this one on the watch list.


----------



## barney (10 December 2019)

greggles said:


> Have put this one on the watch list.




Couple of serious veins there!

Recent cap raise at 10.5 was well supported so about $9 million in the coffers … looks well placed if they keep getting strikes like the above.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 September 2020)

*Seko Prospect Update*
OKU has provided an exploration update with respect to its flagship Dandoko Project in west Mali, with the release of encouraging drilling results from its recently completed 2020 field season.

*Overview*
OKU has released final assay results from its 2020 resource definition drilling campaign at Seko, comprising results from the final nine diamond and 12 RC holes covering the 1km-long trend that hosts SK1 North, South and Central. Extensive gold anomalies have previously been outlined by auger drilling along the 12km long Dandoko gold corridor. The potential of this corridor to host large, gold-mineralised systems has been demonstrated by the drilling success at Seko and several other nearby prospect areas. Seko comprises five coherent auger gold trends (SK1-5) with a combined strike length of ~7km.

*Results: SK1 North*
As a reminder, the initial phase of drilling at SK1 North during late 2019 returned a spectacular intersection of 47m at 10.95g/t gold from 48m, with subsequent diamond drilling successful in confirming the down-dip continuity of the high-grade gold mineralisation.

Fast forward to OKU’s most recent results, where two deep diamond holes spaced 200m apart have successfully demonstrated the extension of the high-grade gold mineralisation, both at depth and along strike. The southern hole RDSK20-088 intersected 50m at 1.43g/t gold from 200m down-hole (including 21m at 2.20g/t gold from 229m); whilst hole RDSK20-089, located 200m to the north, intersected 23m at 2.57g/t gold from 219m down-hole (including 6m at 5.00g/t gold from 233m).

Both diamond intersections, hosted within oxide and transitional zone mineralisation, are highly significant and indicate an appreciable widening of the host structure. Further detailed drilling is planned to test for the potential emergence of south-plunging, high-grade shoots within the primary zone at depth.

*SK1 Central to South*
Assay results received from holes completed along the SK1 trend from SK1 Central to SK1 South have continued to test for an east-dipping control to the gold mineralisation, similar in style to SK1 North.

Within the Central zone, drilling intersected further zones of near-surface and deeper gold mineralisation. Significant intersections included: 33m at 0.50g/t gold from a down-hole depth of 44m in hole RCSK20-245; 5m at 1.34g/t gold from a down-hole depth of 25m (including 2m at 2.61g/t gold) and 10m at 1.48g/t gold from a down-hole depth of 123m (including 3m at 4.29g/t gold) in hole RCSK20-256.

Within the South zone, the results confirmed an easterly dip to the gold mineralisation that remains open at depth and along strike. Significant intersections included: 14m at 1.45g/t gold from a down-hole depth of 39m (including 5m at 3.03g/t gold) in hole RCSK20-248; 4m at 3.66g/t gold from a down-hole depth of 46m (including 1m at 8.15g/t gold) in hole RCSK20-246; 10m at 2.74g/t gold from 45m (including 6m at 4.30 g/t gold) and 5m at 1.11g/t from 66m gold in hole RCSK20-249.

Drilling is planned to continue both down-dip and along strike towards Koko, located 3km to the south.

*Technical Significance*
These final results from the company’s 2020 resource definition drilling campaign at the Seko prospect have been highly successful in extending the strike length of the SK1 North – Koko trend to 3km. At the same time, the trend remains only partially tested along strike and remains open at depth.

Field crews are scheduled to return to Seko during late September, following the conclusion of the current wet season. Drilling is scheduled to recommence shortly after, with OKU remaining on track to announce its maiden Mineral Resource estimate (MRE) during H2 2020. OKU remains well funded, with ~$20 million in working capital to complete the drilling, along with metallurgical test- work and early-stage scoping activities overseen by Lycopodium.






Figure 1: Drill plan showing Leapfrog gold isosurfaces from recent and previous drilling programs (air-core, RC and diamond) over Seko Anomalies SK1-5.

*Summary*
_The most recent and final results from the company’s 2020 resource definition drilling campaign at the Seko prospect have been highly successful in extending the strike length of the SK1 North – Koko trend to 3km. At the same time, the trend remains only partially tested along strike and remains open at depth._
_
Field crews are scheduled to return to Seko during late September, following the conclusion of the current wet season. Drilling is scheduled to recommence shortly after, with OKU remaining on track to announce its maiden Mineral Resource estimate (MRE) during H2 2020. OKU remains well funded, with ~$20 million in working capital to complete the drilling, along with metallurgical test- work and early-stage scoping activities overseen by Lycopodium.
_
_At the same time, Seko represents just one of numerous extensive gold mineralised alteration systems within the company’s Dandoko Project. Importantly, the mineralisation is similar in style to many other large deposits found nearby in western Mali, which augurs well for its attempts to outline a large, open-pittable gold deposit._









						Oklo Resources Shores Up Seko Gold Prospect – ShareCafe
					

The most recent and final results from the company’s 2020 resource definition drilling campaign at the Seko prospect have been highly successful in extending the strike length of the SK1 North - Koko trend to 3km. At the same time, the trend remains only partially tested along strike and remains...




					www.sharecafe.com.au


----------



## The Triangle (20 March 2022)

Looked at Oklo a while back and gave it a miss because I thought it was overvalued relative to other African juniors but the SP has been slowly dropping.  With a market cap now at about $45 million and money getting in short supply ($5.7million) OKU is starting to look a little more interesting.   I personally think they'll need to update their resource estimates with new drilling and see if either the grade has been boosted or the strip ratios have been decreased in order to confirm the economics are good enough.    I'm sure on paper a scoping study would show this making money, but probably not at a high enough margin to cover the risks of gold price fluctuations, capital cost blowouts, and country risk.


----------



## mullokintyre (28 April 2022)

OKU quarterly out, nothing much to show that has not already been announced.
Starting to get low on funds, down to 3.8 mill,so expect a capital raising soonish.
That may be the time to buy in.
Mick


----------



## mullokintyre (27 May 2022)

Wowsers, B2gold plan to acquire Oklo gold.
good in some ways as I hold Oklo and its now up 30%, but as I also hold b2gold, its offset a bit.
Sold out and took the profit.
CHZ is quite close to the OKU and has also had a boost today.
mick


----------



## greggles (27 May 2022)

A bit of shame for OKU shareholders that B2Gold moved in when the share price was at such a low point. A lot of holders will still be underwater, even at the 17.25c offer price. Still, things could have been a lot worse I suppose.

The Oklo Board has recommended the transaction, so it looks like it's a done deal.


----------



## The Triangle (29 May 2022)

greggles said:


> A bit of shame for OKU shareholders that B2Gold moved in when the share price was at such a low point. A lot of holders will still be underwater, even at the 17.25c offer price. Still, things could have been a lot worse I suppose.
> 
> The Oklo Board has recommended the transaction, so it looks like it's a done deal.



1.8g/t - low tonnage deposit on a 7:1 strip ratio....   Sure there might have been growth upside, but those are not exactly inspiring numbers to justify investment for a mine/mill especially when the base case pit in the JORC was at 2000 USD/OZ and 0.3g/t cutoffs were used.  These guys needed to prove up a lot more ounces to get this thing going in my opinion and they were going to cop some dilution to get the money to drill.  I think shareholders should consider themselves lucky to get out (recent ones with a good gain) and older ones with not much of a loss.    
Of course golden parachutes for the top brass are the real reward.


mullokintyre said:


> Wowsers, B2gold plan to acquire Oklo gold.
> good in some ways as I hold Oklo and its now up 30%, but as I also hold b2gold, its offset a bit.
> Sold out and took the profit.
> CHZ is quite close to the OKU and has also had a boost today.
> mick



My back of the envelope calcs suggest using a similar valuation would give 23 cents for CHZ (780koz x $135 - Adjust for the cash on hand as well), CHZ has more ounces, similar grade, but a strip ratio under 3:1


----------



## System (23 September 2022)

On September 20th, 2022, Oklo Resources Limited (OKU) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between OKU and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in OKU by B2Gold Corp. through its wholly owned subsidiary B2Gold Oklo Resources Pty Ltd.


----------

